# Beck, Clapton or Page



## Robert1950

For what ever reason, who do you like the best. Whoever you choose, thank Britain for the Yardbirds.


----------



## al3d

****..i actually wanted to vote for page..but hit clapton by mistake..LOL...the reason?...Page is pure Rock'N Roll to me, with a blues style.


----------



## mario

All 3 of them are legendary players and are important influences to myself and a million other guitar players. But if I had to pick one I have to go with Jeff Beck. I have always admired him since "Blow By Blow". The track "Cause We've Ended As Lovers" still sends a chill up my spine when I hear it. His playing is still always fresh and he is not afraid to take chances.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I voted Clapton and here's my reason. I find Clapton's execution and tone phenomenal. Unlike Page, he can still talk. Page really hasn't done much since Zeppelin. I love Zep and listen to it on a weekly basis. Beck is just too out there for me. I find it cool that he does his own thing but it just isn't for me.


----------



## KoskineN

Clapton for me too! He was the one who makes me discover blues his Unplugged cd when I was 12. Being more of a metalhead at the time, he opened new musical doors to me.


----------



## Scottone

another vote for Clapton since I've been most inspired by his playing.


----------



## zontar

They all had some influence on me, Clapton's would probably be most evident, I've played his stuff more than the others over the years.
When I use my echo I sometimes sound like an unintentional cheap copy of Page.
I love playing some Beck stuff, even if I'm not that good at it. I like playing the intro to Goodbye Porkpie hat.

But overall I will go with Beck.
I listened to all three growing up, mostly Page, but as time went on Beck took over.

And I do believe he is mentioned on my profile.


----------



## cheezyridr

i voted for page because he's actually more prolific than the other two, and because i can't stand eric clapton. now that i think about it, i shoulda voted for jeff beck


----------



## eric_b

At various times in my life I could have voted for any of the three. I liked Clapton when he was with Cream, Jeff Beck's skill has always amazed me, but I've derived far more enjoyment and inspiration from the work of Page over the years.


----------



## cptheman

For me its an easy vote for Clapton. From his time in the Yardbirds to the (epic) album with John Mayall to Cream to solo (although I don't love all the solo stuff) Clapton has been probably my favourite guitarists. I do love the other guys too. And best of all ... IM SEEING BECK AND CLAPTON TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Back in '69/'70 Jimmy Page was probably the best of the three but Jeff Beck has them eating his dust now. He's never stood still. All three have had a big influence on how the electric guitar has come to be played.


----------



## zontar

cptheman said:


> For me its an easy vote for Clapton. From his time in the Yardbirds to the (epic) album with John Mayall to Cream to solo (although I don't love all the solo stuff) Clapton has been probably my favourite guitarists. I do love the other guys too. And best of all ... IM SEEING BECK AND CLAPTON TOMORROW!!!


have fun.

Of the three I've only seen Clapton live, and it was a great show.
I missed a chance to see beck many years ago--and wish I'd been able to go.

Never got close to seeing Page live, but I have seen Robert Plant live on one of his solo tours--that was a treat.


----------



## puckhead

Stratin2traynor said:


> I voted Clapton and here's my reason. I find Clapton's execution and tone phenomenal. Unlike Page, he can still talk. Page really hasn't done much since Zeppelin. I love Zep and listen to it on a weekly basis. Beck is just too out there for me. I find it cool that he does his own thing but it just isn't for me.


yeah, that's pretty much what I was going to say, but not quite so eloquently.


----------



## Mooh

Beck, because of tone, creativity, execution, style, substance, longevity, groove.
Page, because of Led Zeppelin's energy, creativity, early influence on me, and "Since I've Been Loving You".

Both also interpret covers well.

Clapton is okay, sometimes great, but for me a distant third. I do dig his festival DVDs.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey

To me:

I don't care if Page is sloppy - it's that wild, reckless abandon (and the records) which always did it for me.

Beck is probably the one with the highest level of technique and definitely an amazing player.

Clapton never has done a thing for me.


----------



## hollowbody

Clapton. He was my first real "guitar hero" and he still is. He got me into the blues and that alone is enough for me to love him, but then there's a little album called _Layla, and Other Assorted Love Songs_. For me, the Layla album is just plain phenomenal. So many interesting cuts, all with their own vibe and he has such an expressive way of playing.

I love Page too, but to echo some other sentiments, I feel like Page's time has been up for a while. Beck never really sank his hooks into me. I don't know why.


----------



## CocoTone

When I was younger, Beck was the man, but as I matured, the melody and the song displaced the guitar gymnastics that is Beck's forte. He has become a technical marvel, and can make all kinds of squealy music. When he wants to, he can be as melodic as the best of them, but that seems to be few now. As for Page,,always has been a sloppy player, and hasn't done much since. Clapton keeps moving forward, and bringing the best players with him, and seems to want to furthur the guitar in general. He will defineitely leave a legacy behind that will endure.

CT.


----------



## Robert1950

Stratin2traynor said:


> Beck is just too out there for me.


That is exactly why I like him.


----------



## bolero

I can't choose, they've all contributed massively to the evolution of gtr


----------



## Rugburn

Clapton's appeal kind of boggles my mind. His brand of beer commercial blues is so unsatisfying for me. Page is a riff master. I was always far more impressed with his hooks and riffs, than his leads. Neither of them are in the same league as Jeff Beck IMO. 

Shawn.


----------



## xbolt

Beck was always more progressive and the musicianship he surrounded himself with and the chemistry acheived was wild. As an advanced guitarist/instrumentalist, no contest.

Page was a rock and acoustic monster, with a band that was overplayed to feed the masses but never conciously really writing top10 pop material. Untouchable songs and band chemistry in the studio.

Clapton has always been an accomplished player at every stage of his carrer but lacked true feel. I never really fell for the Mayall era, I did like Cream and hated everything else he did. His reputation seems to precede him more than it should in my eye. I mean "Cocaine" and "Layla" smacked of effort from trying too hard stemming from a dream of wanting to put together a superband of great musicians...that were from different worlds and seemed to always be trying to find each other as they went along.
It worked on paper but sterile to my ear...


----------



## cheezyridr

Rugburn said:


> Clapton's appeal kind of boggles my mind. His brand of beer commercial blues is so unsatisfying for me. Page is a riff master. I was always far more impressed with his hooks and riffs, than his leads. Neither of them are in the same league as Jeff Beck IMO.
> 
> Shawn.



well put. couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Roughshod

While I like and respect all three as players and influences I have to go with Page. Yeah he's sloppy but that's his appeal to me. Raw and visceral.


----------



## Robert1950

Beck is the only one I've heard live,... and that was for 15 seconds,... over the telephone. He was warming up. It was a classical piece. Two old friends went tonight to see Beck/Clapton. They called me from where they were playing to taunt me. I told them very nicely to f*ck off and shut up so I could hear Beck in the background.


----------



## Stonesy

Page has gone on record with his admiration of Jeffs playing.
Clapton looks like a 'deer in the headlights' when he plays with Jeff. "Please don't chop my head off ya little f**cker".
Jeff exudes pure music, the way he wants to play it, with whoever he wants to play it with, when he is good and ready.
Balls and stellar talent.


----------



## Samsquantch

I never could get into Beck's playing style and music. I tried, but I just don't think he's that special.


----------



## claude blondin

Why do we have to choose?They are all accomplished musicians in their own right.What about Blackmore,Allman,Hendrix,Kossoff. Oh ya,My dad is bigger than your dad.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

No, no, no. My dad is waaaaaaayyyy bigger than your dad.

You don't have to choose. Just let everyone know what you think and why.


----------



## Stonesy

Blackmore, Allman, Hendrix, and Kossoff weren't in The Yardbirds. The cats in the Yardbirds were doin' it large when Ritchie, Duane, Jimmy, and Paulie were known as Ritchie, Duane, Jimmy and Paulie.


----------



## Samsquantch

Stonesy said:


> Blackmore, Allman, Hendrix, and Kossoff weren't in The Yardbirds.


Point being....?


----------



## Stonesy

Samsquantch said:


> Point being....?


The thread is about the Yardbird guitarists, isn't it?


----------



## Big_Daddy

I chose EC just because he has been the biggest influence on my playing. He's also the only one of the three I have seen play live (several times), which probably influences my choice as well. Seeing him play with Blind Faith at the University of Guelph in 1970 was a catalyst for my playing. I would agree that Page was a more exciting, visceral player and, technically speaking, I don't think any of them can touch Beck. But it's always been Eric that I connected with the most over the years. "Layla" continues to be one of my all-time favourite albums and songs.


----------



## coyoteblue

Probably Clapton is the most influential, but I prefer both Page and Beck for their actual playing. Too often I'm underwhelmed when I listen to Clapton, especially live. Pick one...give me Jimmy Page!


----------



## High/Deaf

If I were to consider the time in my life when I was most influenced by others in creating my own sound (for what its worth....) - that would be the early 70's when I started playing - I would say Page. He had a huge influence on what I wanted to play like - and that influence is still at the root of my playing. 

But if I were to consider from when I started listening until now, I would have to say Beck. If any of them puts out anything new, I know Beck's stuff will interest me the most. He's the one I still think has new things to say. And his technique is as unique as anyone's I can think of.

Clapton is such a standard-bearer for so many people that I would never ignore his impact on people - just not my cuppa. I probably listen to him more now than I ever have, as I find myself learning more and more of his stuff to jam with others. Lots more Clapton going on at jams than Zep (let along Beck). I just have to play the open riff of Immigrant Song to get the singer's attention! 

Also, I've seen them all live - and again Beck is the guy I'd be most interested in seeing again (same as the new release angle, I suppose).


----------



## BadCo73

I love Jimmy Page as Led Zeppelin is one of my all time favorite bands, I never really got into Jeff Becks playing other than when he was with the Yardbirds. So I would have to say my favorite of the three would have to be Eric Clapton, I have been influenced by him the most. I know he was not on the list and we were only suppost to pick between the first three, but I think Peter Green probably is my all time favorite.


----------



## fraser

id say clapton- i guess cause ive liked him, as a player, and enjoyed listening to his music as well over a more consistent time.
aside from truth and blow by blow, ive never really gotten into any jeff beck.
zeppelin is of course incredible, but even when i was a kid, i realized that though i loved listening to them, and still do, the guitar playing wasnt the atraction for me.
clapton on the other hand, has his lower moments for me, but i still like his playing, even on his weakest tunes-
my favourite clapton period- 1970-1980.


----------



## Robert1950

fraser said:


> my favourite clapton period- 1970-1980.


Each to his own I guess. I belong to that crowd that feels after Layla, he didn't do anything good until the mid 80s. I no longer listen to commercial radio, but when I did, I couldn't switch the station fast enough when Lay Down Sally came on.


----------



## fraser

Robert1950 said:


> Each to his own I guess. I belong to that crowd that feels after Layla, he didn't do anything good until the mid 80s. I no longer listen to commercial radio, but when I did, I couldn't switch the station fast enough when Lay Down Sally came on.


i hear ya- but ill say this- im a huge fan of raunchy minimalist style playing. no horns. no keyboards. maybe even no solos.
but i love 70s era soft rock, or whatever its called. my favourite clapton tune?- "promises" from 1978s "backless"
dunno why.


----------



## Scottone

fraser said:


> but i love 70s era soft rock, or whatever its called. my favourite clapton tune?- "promises" from 1978s "backless"
> dunno why.


I like those tunes as well, not so much for the guitar work as Clapton's laid-back vocals. He really seemed to be concentrating on developing as a vocalist during that part of his career.


----------



## mario

fraser said:


> i hear ya- but ill say this- im a huge fan of raunchy minimalist style playing. no horns. no keyboards. maybe even no solos.
> but i love 70s era soft rock, or whatever its called. my favourite clapton tune?- "promises" from 1978s "backless"
> dunno why.


"Promises" is a great tune and "Backless" is one of my fav Clapton albums. A great EC album compeltion from that period is "Crossroads Vol. 2".


----------



## six-string

Clapton...or Captain Smirnoff (as the road crew called him) has been resting on his laurels since the early 70's. sure he's had the occasional moment of brilliance since then, but seldom been groundbreaking or noteworthy. Page on the other hand, owned the 70's and his band are without a doubt, the most successful electric blues/rock outfit ever. 
but Beck, chose a different path. he walked away from the pop music culture of the late 60's and blazed a trail similar to the likes of Miles Davis in fusing jazz and rock. Beck has always been about the precision and musicianship. some get it, and some don't. but even his old friend Clapton has said, when he's on...Beck is the best there is. its all in the hands. Beck plays with no pick/plectrum but maintains total control over his instrument with subtle changes to the volume or tone or muting of strings with deft movements of his fingers. 
perhaps the most sublime moment in my experience was seeing Jeff Beck and Stevie Ray Vaughan play together.


----------



## bluesmostly

All influencial players in their own right of course. Here is my 2 cents: 

-Beck is an impressive guitarist/musician, technical, creative.
-Page is a riff-master, some of the best R&R hooks ever recorded, a bit awkward technically - lost without Led Z it seems. 
-Clapton is a decent player and a great buisness man. 

Good to see Beck and Clapton stll kicking it out after all these years.


----------



## Scottone

bluesmostly said:


> All influencial players in their own right of course. Here is my 2 cents:
> 
> -Clapton is a decent player and a great buisness man.


I'm a decent player....Clapton is certainly something much greater than that


----------



## bluesmostly

Scottone said:


> I'm a decent player....Clapton is certainly something much greater than that


I agree, he is a brilliant marketer.


----------



## Scottone

bluesmostly said:


> I agree, he is a brilliant marketer.


I agree that he has managed his career very well. We can agree to disagree on his playing skill


----------



## jimihendrix

jimmy page wears many hats as a writer/producer/technician/engineer/guitarist...his ethnic tinged songs stood out from the norm and he seemed to create songs in every genre from country to blues to reggae...an awesome all-rounder...

jeff beck just seems like an "inferior" player trying to come up with odd sounds or techniques to try to stand out and his best work was on the truth album eons ago...

clapton put out a lot of so-so albums...his best stuff was with cream...


----------



## Rugburn

jimihendrix said:


> jeff beck just seems like an "inferior" player trying to come up with odd sounds or techniques to try to stand out and his best work was on the truth album eons ago...


Why is it that everyone who doesn't like/get Jeff Beck sight his "Truth" album as his best work? It seems to me some people just don't like instrumental music. I fail to see the guitar work on* Truth *or *Beck-Ola* as anything all that special. They're simple blues rock records. You should give some of Beck's "inferior" guitar tricks a whirl sometime.

Shawn.


----------



## mario

jimihendrix said:


> jeff beck just seems like an "inferior" player trying to come up with odd sounds or techniques to try to stand out and his best work was on the truth album eons ago...


WOW...an "inferior" player. I have never heard or read of Jeff Beck being described as that.


----------



## mario

Rugburn said:


> Why is it that everyone who doesn't like/get Jeff Beck sight his "Truth" album as his best work? It seems to me some people just don't like instrumental music. I fail to see the guitar work on* Truth *or *Beck-Ola* as anything all that special. They're simple blues rock records. You should give some of Beck's "inferior" guitar tricks a whirl sometime.
> 
> Shawn.


Totally agree with you Shawn. As much as I love those albums you mentioned, JB best stuff by far is after that.


----------



## 335Bob

mario said:


> WOW...an "inferior" player. I have never heard or read of Jeff Beck being described as that.


I second that WOW! I get the feeling some people have opinions about artists without knowing what they've accomplished. All three guitarists are great musicians. Your ear may prefer one over the other. However, any way you slice it, they humble all of us. 

There's my 2 cents....


----------



## TVvoodoo

Only one of them had folks wearing shirts naming him "God" back in the day. That's the one who gets my vote. Though this is kind of like the holy trinity of british guitar, ain't it?


----------



## bluesmostly

335Bob said:


> I second that WOW! I get the feeling some people have opinions about artists without knowing what they've accomplished. All three guitarists are great musicians. Your ear may prefer one over the other. However, any way you slice it, they humble all of us.


Bob is right about that, their achievments in music humble us all for sure. I find it interesting how everyone, of every level of accomplishment and skill, has an opinion on music. Engineers and biologists don't have to suffer this injustice!


----------



## TubeStack

Peter Green!


----------



## Robert1950

TubeStack said:


> Peter Green!


Not exactly sure he played with the Yardbirds.


----------



## jimihendrix

well...here's an example of jeff's "virtuosity"...a few blips and bleeps and fart noises on a strat...in the middle of a perfectly performed instantly forgettable tune...i guess i don't "get" it....

[video=youtube;wHaRAfxLd7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHaRAfxLd7g[/video]

Mattias Eklundh - Freak guitar does the same thing here...

YouTube - Mattias Eklundh - Freak guitar demo


----------



## hookedonphonics

jimihendrix said:


> well...here's an example of jeff's "virtuosity"...a few blips and bleeps and fart noises on a strat...in the middle of a perfectly performed instantly forgettable tune...i guess i don't "get" it....
> 
> [video=youtube;wHaRAfxLd7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHaRAfxLd7g[/video]
> 
> Mattias Eklundh - Freak guitar does the same thing here...
> 
> YouTube - Mattias Eklundh - Freak guitar demo


I kinda like the "blips and bleeps"... it kinda reminds me of what Tom Morello does, except not to the same extreme. It's like approaching it as "how can I do something different than just another guitar solo?" and I like that. I think that Beck (today at least) is more of a forward thinker than the other two. Obviously Page was a huge innovator in the day but that was then...

Overall, it was a really tough call. All three have something special going for them to me. Beck's technical ability, Clapton's tone, Page's energy and riffs, but really to me I think that Beck is the best guitar player out of the three.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

There seems to be a lot of "hate" for Clapton. From the many interviews I've seen and read, he doesn't refer to himself as a great player. As a matter of fact he often says that he is most comfortable with the Blues. Anything outside of the Blues and he feels like a fish out of water. As far as being a great businessman and career manager...the guy was completely wasted for most of his career! I don't know where the "brilliant marketing" comes from. The guy likes playing the blues, is obsessed with Robert Johnson and has fantastic tone. Period. Is he the best technical player out there, probably not. But I could listen to him play the blues all day long. As a matter of fact I often do.


----------



## bluesmostly

Stratin2traynor said:


> There seems to be a lot of "hate" for Clapton. From the many interviews I've seen and read, he doesn't refer to himself as a great player. As a matter of fact he often says that he is most comfortable with the Blues. Anything outside of the Blues and he feels like a fish out of water. As far as being a great businessman and career manager...the guy was completely wasted for most of his career! I don't know where the "brilliant marketing" comes from. The guy likes playing the blues, is obsessed with Robert Johnson and has fantastic tone. Period. Is he the best technical player out there, probably not. But I could listen to him play the blues all day long. As a matter of fact I often do.


He has always come across as very humble and prefering to praise other guitarists in the interviews I have read. I like that. As far as his marketing skills are concerned, his conitinued success speaks for itself. That is not just luck or random attitudes and behaviors. He may have been wasted for alot of his career, but he knows how to pull it together.


----------



## Rugburn

jimihendrix said:


> well...here's an example of jeff's "virtuosity"...a few blips and bleeps and fart noises on a strat...in the middle of a perfectly performed instantly forgettable tune...i guess i don't "get" it....
> 
> [video=youtube;wHaRAfxLd7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHaRAfxLd7g[/video]
> 
> Mattias Eklundh - Freak guitar does the same thing here...
> 
> YouTube - Mattias Eklundh - Freak guitar demo


You've chosen a song from his "techno" album "Who Else?", not exactly his most celebrated work. Still. "Brush With The Blues" from this record is a comcert staple. I'll forgive you, and pretend you were talking about *Mathias Eklundh *the whole time. Here are some more examples of Jeff's "virtuosity" from 2007's Live At Ronnie Scott's DVD:

YouTube - JEFF BECK LIVE Cause We've Ended As Lovers

YouTube - Jeff Beck (Live at Ronnie Scott's) - Where Were You

YouTube - Jeff Beck- A day in the life -(Jimmy Page was there!!)


----------



## Lincoln

A lot of people can "do" Clapton. A lot of people can do Page. I'm not aware of anyone that can do Beck however. 

I can't choose. It's like asking me which leg I want to keep and which one I can do without.


----------



## bluesmostly

right on Rugburn, hadn't see those songs performed for a while. "A Day in the Life" is esp cool. It is really his right hand acrobatics that set him apart for me.


----------



## bluesmostly

[video=youtube;USadXlyRM9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USadXlyRM9Y&feature=related[/video]

I think all three are here... looks like fun.


----------



## twoonie2

Jeff Beck all the way for this guy but I still admire Page and Clapton as well - each brings their own flavour to the instrument and how they express themselves .. I find Jeff to be way out there.. and that's why I prefer his playing.


----------



## Rugburn

bluesmostly said:


> right on Rugburn, hadn't see those songs performed for a while. "A Day in the Life" is esp cool. It is really his right hand acrobatics that set him apart for me.


Thanks Bluesmostly. I've been a volume swell geek ever since I first heard Roy Buchanan, who Beck sights as a major influence and dedicates his recording of "Cause We've Ended As Lovers" to him on *Blow By Blow*. But the combination of whammy and volume swells into an almost voice-like tone is extremely difficult to articulate, even in it's simplest incarnations. All I know is that he has the tremolo set up much looser than a standard Strat trem. Also he has the bar angled to fit better in his hand while he plays. I don't think he uses the noiseless pickups that his Sig. model Strat comes with, although he's got a stable of Strats, so it's likely he's got many pickup configurations in the lot.

Cheers, Shawn.


----------



## Milkman

Beck, without hesitation.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

oh sure make me pick Beck over Page and Clapton.


----------



## fatherjacques

Beck by a Nose...


----------



## zontar

Actually I think that Page's biggest asset is not his guitar playing ability, but his production skills.
It's too bad he hasn't produced more stuff.

He did an amazing job on the Zep albums of producing.
He took what he learned from his session days and applied it his own way.

Despite thirty years time since In Through the Outdoor, all their original albums had excellent production.

The drums boomed, the ambient sound was there, and the way he panned things works.

I forget which song it is, but one song has no drums on either left or right, just a click track, and the drums are panned hard the other way--and the drums sound huge.

But earlier I did mention I voted for Beck


----------



## TubeStack

I appreciate and enjoy Beck, but rarely listen to him.

I prefer song-oriented players, so I'd have to say Page/Clapton, equal. If someone held a gun to my head, I'd say Page for songwriting, riffs & arranging, Clapton for blues leads.

But, as I have all my life, I'll take Billy Gibbons any day over all three.


----------



## metallica86

Clapton for sure, with Tears on River, Father's eyes Layla tons of great solo here


----------



## Head

In the Yardbird, personally I liked Clapton the most out of the three but Page/Beck rock my socks.


----------



## Stevo

I absolutely love all three but I think the most influential on me as a guitar player has been Clapton, especially the Mayall and Cream stuff.


----------



## Last_Train

I voted for Page because that is what I listened to the most & was drawn to growing up, Like Cream but it was raw & simplistic but has it`s place in music history, Claptons other works are certainly memorable. Beck on the other hand is brilliant , watched him on Ronnie Scotts the other night. I guess it also came down to who do I have the most of in my music collection , Zep with Page hands down.


----------



## tonydawe

i listen to jimmy pages playing more often than clapton or beck, so that's where my vote goes.


----------



## mrmatt1972

I voted for Page because I spent a solid 2-1/2 years of my youth listening to the Zepplin box set ad nauseum. The only Beck I've listened to is his work with Rod Stewart (thanks mom), and like a lot of people have said, I try but just can't dig Clalpton's vanilla flavoured blues.


----------



## ampaholic

All 3 of course are phenomenal but Clapton has to get the nod. Set aside his ground breaking tone and playing but he is the only one of the 3 that has really done much since the 60's and 70's. His music is still fresh and current even though deeply rooted in the blues, which is why I still love it!
I also love the fact that at his concerts he always has hot, young guitar players along side and he gives them lots of room to play.
Clapton IS God.


----------



## High/Deaf

I'm not going to try and change anyone's opinion, but to say Beck hasn't released anything (or anything interesting) since the 70's just isn't correct. You maybe don't like any of it (I don't like all of it), but he has not just being fixing cars.......


----------



## Robert1950

ampaholic said:


> ..but he is the only one of the 3 that has really done much since the 60's and 70's. _ His music is still fresh _


Excuse me! Beck has been innovating and experimenting since he ventured out on his own. He hasn't used, or has had need of a singer, since before Blow by Blow. He uses his guitar to sing.

Clapton produced some of the most incredible playing and tone from 1965-71. From then until the mid 80s the stuff he recorded was lame. Lay Down Sally, Cocaine, I Shot the Sheriff - I don't think so. He tried to put his singing ahead of his guitar playing which a big mistake IMHO. It took twenty years for his voice to become,... acceptable. I've gotta give it to him for working on that though. Since the mid 80s it's been hit and miss. Some of the most brilliant stuff I've seen him play in the last two decades has, oddly enough, was on his 335. Shouldn't have auctioned it off.


----------



## The Usual

This is a tough choice. It's like comparing a really great meal, a really great lay, and taking a huge dump. 

Beck would be the great meal, in that you just keep thinking, "I can't believe this is so good. How talented is that chef? Pretty impressive!"

Page would be the great lay, and you're saying to yourself "She ain't perfect, but man, she's perfect for me. This is why I was born!"

Clapton is the big dump. The first minute or so is pretty good, but then you find yourself asking "Is this shit ever going to end?"

I voted for Page


----------



## TubeStack

The Usual said:


> This is a tough choice. It's like comparing a really great meal, a really great lay, and taking a huge dump.
> 
> Beck would be the great meal, in that you just keep thinking, "I can't believe this is so good. How talented is that chef? Pretty impressive!"
> 
> Page would be the great lay, and you're saying to yourself "She ain't perfect, but man, she's perfect for me. This is why I was born!"
> 
> Clapton is the big dump. The first minute or so is pretty good, but then you find yourself asking "Is this shit ever going to end?"
> 
> I voted for Page


Ha! Nice. LOL! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## The Usual

I realize this doesn't support my vote, or maybe it does.

If it hasn't already been posted

YouTube - Eric Clapton,Jeff Beck,Jimmy Page-Layla


----------



## Oakvillain

I like all the players but Page all the way. He's got so much variety in his guitar playing - blues of course, rock, folk, country, bluegrass, throws in slide, banjo all that stuff. He's very versatile and his riffs will live forever. OK Layla riff will live forever too....

The best Clapton stuff is the Dominos and I'm not sure how much of it was him or Bobby Witlock.

Beck...like but he's not up there for me.


----------



## Ship of fools

Robert1950 said:


> For what ever reason, who do you like the best. Whoever you choose, thank Britain for the Yardbirds.


Actaully Robert the guy you truely want to thank is Long John Baldry, if he hadn't got the blues started there todays music would be greatly different, he gave them something they were desperately looking for and they all talk about how when the blues came it opened up a lot of things for them.
As for who to vote for no chance in h*** that I could ever decide which one is the best or most influenced to rock they all gave us what we needed and made us work that much harder to make beautiful music.Ship.................as for Long John B its to bad he died with so little reconition to the contribution of music and influence he made to rock and roll and would we have the likes of Elton John or the others he found and gave them a chance to be who they are to today, can you imagine on Rod Steward and would we have had the Small faces, he gae us much and yet no one really gives him his dues.Ship


----------



## Todd68

Clapton with a Gibson is a wonderful thing. His contribution to tone, and the popularity of the electric guitar is huge. Ironically, he's known as a Strat man. The "Beano" album still shows EC at his finest (the LP/Marshall combination doesn't hurt).

Page was (and to some extent is) my guitar hero growing up. Iconic in every way. A master in the studio. Page could get so many interesting sounds out of his gear in the studio. His dubbing is well thought out, and his riff writing is ... well, the best of the three. How can you touch the guy behind many of those great Zep riffs. Page peaked in '73 (IMHO - supported by the massive Zep bootleg collection I have). Unfortunately Plant's best days were '71 (can you imagine him trying Immigrant Song in '73; it was hard enough in '72). Jimmy's playing became erratic on the '75 tour; worse in '77 (thanks to the smack I'd think), and uninspired on the '80 Euro Tour. It kills me to watch JP on the ARMS tour. I went to Live Aid in Philly in '85, and I was excited to see him (more excited to see JPJ, because I didn't expect to). Again, sloppy. Page did redeem himself in a big way during the Page/Plant tours. He was on for the recent reunion show too (I was VERY happy about that). 

So, I collect as much Zeppelin as a bootleg collector can, yet I'm hardest on Page. When he's on, he's on fire (listen to almost anything from the '71 Japanese shows - or just '71 period. '73 Europe too). On the other hand, watch '77 Seatle ... or listen to Tempe .... OUCH! Love Jimmy though. He's the best writer of the three. 

Beck - consistently the best player of the three. The Ronnie Scott video is proof. Beck continues to push the extremes of electric guitar playing. He is truly inspiring. This is a man who does not rest on past laurels.


----------



## Gene Machine

On a good day, Jeff Beck. BUT, for consistency and well-roundedness, I gotta go with Clapton. 

The benchmark, (my $.02)

YouTube - Stepping Out-Eric Clapton & John Mayall


maybe:

YouTube - Cream - Crossroads (1968).mpg


----------



## Phlegethon

going to go with jeff beck on this one. he's the most technically proficient player of the three, and doesn't suffer from "bedroomitis" as I'm going to call it. he manages to find useful applications for his chops that aren't showing off which is one of the harder lines to tow in terms of guitar playing IMO


----------



## GT's Guitars

Clapton in his Cream days was awesome, after, not so much anymore IMO. Jeff is in a league all his own. Jimmy hands down is the only real choice for me because he is in one of the biggest bands, most influential bands, of all time. I like to judge guitar players by what they do and their body of work as well. Who else has a catalog like Zeppelin, only a few...


----------



## Crunchie

hard to pick between beck and page


----------



## davetcan

I voted for Clapton earlier but for me this was the guy. Short lived career but man he was just on fire in those days.

YouTube - Peter Green and john Mayall


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Stratin2traynor said:


> I voted Clapton and here's my reason. I find Clapton's execution and tone phenomenal. Unlike Page, he can still talk. Page really hasn't done much since Zeppelin. I love Zep and listen to it on a weekly basis. Beck is just too out there for me. I find it cool that he does his own thing but it just isn't for me.


Gotta go with Clapton with this one - like a timex just keeps on tickin. Beck is good for some but that warbly whammy stuff gets boring real quick for me! Page is ok but has been off the radar since zep imho!


----------



## Robert1950

I wonder what Clapton would have sounded like on Cream if his Beano LP hadn't been stolen.


----------



## Steadfastly

Clapton: A better singer, songwriter and composer than the other two. Inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame three (3) times. Voted #4 by Rolling Stone Mag.
Page: Inducted into the Hall twice and voted #9 by Rolling Stone Mag.
Beck: Not inducted into the Hall until 2009 and only once. Voted #14 by Rolling Stone Mag.

They are all excellent guitarists and musicians but for the reasons stated above, the vote has to go to Eric Clapton.

On a side note, you have to hand it to Clapton also for beating his drug addiction and so far staying clean.


----------



## six-string

wrong. Beck has been voted into the RnR HOF twice. once as a member of Yardbirds and once as a solo artist. check your facts.
Rolling Stone mag is a rag that should be used to line the budgie cage. thier opinions and "Top" lists of artists, records, movies etc are meaningless drivel.
they stopped being a relevant music publication by about 1974 and Jann Wenner sold out their counter-cultural roots for commercialism and industry acceptance.
Jann Wenner is also one of the co-founders of the RnR HOF so opinions on Rolling Stone magazine and RnR HOF stats are all coming from the same source basically.
Clapton's singing is a matter of personal taste. but i'd say my neighbour's dog sings better.
Page and Beck never made any claims to be singers.
(Beck's sole career vocal appearance on the "hit single" Hi-Ho Silver Lining not withstanding.)


----------



## Rugburn

FlipFlopFly said:


> Clapton: A better singer, *songwriter and composer *than the other two. Inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame three (3) times. Voted #4 by Rolling Stone Mag.
> Page: Inducted into the Hall twice and voted #9 by Rolling Stone Mag.
> Beck: Not inducted into the Hall until 2009 and only once. Voted #14 by Rolling Stone Mag.
> 
> They are all excellent guitarists and musicians but for the reasons stated above, the vote has to go to Eric Clapton.
> 
> On a side note, you have to hand it to Clapton also for beating his drug addiction and so far staying clean.


I think Clapton is very weak as far as songwriting and composing go. That he's made his bread and butter with other people's hits has always kind of irked me. Cocaine, After Midnight, and I Shot the Sheriff are some of "his" biggest hits. They're pale imitations of the originals IMO. Even Wonderful Tonight and Lay Down Sally are co-written EC staples. At the end of the day, "top lists" are somebody else's picks. I trust my own instincts as far as my taste in music is concerned.

Shawn.


----------



## the_fender_guy

six-string said:


> wrong. Beck has been voted into the RnR HOF twice. once as a member of Yardbirds and once as a solo artist. check your facts.
> Rolling Stone mag is a rag that should be used to line the budgie cage. thier opinions and "Top" lists of artists, records, movies etc are meaningless drivel.
> they stopped being a relevant music publication by about 1974 and Jann Wenner sold out their counter-cultural roots for commercialism and industry acceptance.
> Jann Wenner is also one of the co-founders of the RnR HOF so opinions on Rolling Stone magazine and RnR HOF stats are all coming from the same source basically.
> Clapton's singing is a matter of personal taste. but i'd say my neighbour's dog sings better.
> Page and Beck never made any claims to be singers.
> *(Beck's sole career vocal appearance on the "hit single" Hi-Ho Silver Lining not withstanding*.)


Jeff Beck also sang a couple of songs on 'Flash' He has said numerous times he has no interest in being a singer(fortunately)
I'm happy to listen to any of these three depending on my mood though I'm inclined to say Beck is the most accomplished guitarist of them.


----------



## six-string

the_fender_guy said:


> Jeff Beck also sang a couple of songs on *'Flash' *He has said numerous times he has no interest in being a singer(fortunately)
> I'm happy to listen to any of these three depending on my mood though I'm inclined to say Beck is the most accomplished guitarist of them.


that is definitely one of the most crap-tacular albums Beck ever had anything to do with. guess i completely forgot his lacklustre warbling on that one.


----------



## Robert1950

Rugburn said:


> I think Clapton is very weak as far as songwriting and composing go. That he's made his bread and butter with other people's hits has always kind of irked me. Cocaine, After Midnight, and I Shot the Sheriff are some of "his" biggest hits. They're pale imitations of the originals IMO. Even Wonderful Tonight and Lay Down Sally are co-written EC staples. At the end of the day, "top lists" are somebody else's picks. I trust my own instincts as far as my taste in music is concerned.
> 
> Shawn.


Those five songs aren't even in the same universe as Cream era 'Crossroads'


----------



## Steadfastly

six-string said:


> wrong. Beck has been voted into the RnR HOF twice. once as a member of Yardbirds and once as a solo artist. check your facts.
> Rolling Stone mag is a rag that should be used to line the budgie cage. thier opinions and "Top" lists of artists, records, movies etc are meaningless drivel.
> they stopped being a relevant music publication by about 1974 and Jann Wenner sold out their counter-cultural roots for commercialism and industry acceptance.
> Jann Wenner is also one of the co-founders of the RnR HOF so opinions on Rolling Stone magazine and RnR HOF stats are all coming from the same source basically.
> Clapton's singing is a matter of personal taste. but i'd say my neighbour's dog sings better.
> Page and Beck never made any claims to be singers.
> (Beck's sole career vocal appearance on the "hit single" Hi-Ho Silver Lining not withstanding.)


Wikipedia, says he was inducted once; Page was inducted twice. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Beck

He(Beck) was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame on 4 April 2009. (Quote from Wikipedia)

I'm very glad to hear that you know so much more than the folks at Rolling Stone Magazine. Having people of your ilk here will be a real benefit to everyone, I'm sure. Regards, Flip.


----------



## six-string

FlipFlopFly said:


> Wikipedia, says he was inducted once; Page was inducted twice. Jeff Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> He(Beck) was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame on 4 April 2009. (Quote from Wikipedia)
> 
> I'm very glad to hear that you know so much more than the folks at Rolling Stone Magazine. Having people of your ilk here will be a real benefit to everyone, I'm sure. Regards, Flip.


 
Rock'n'Roll Hall of Fame website shows the Yardbirds (including Jeff Beck) were inducted in 1992.
I actually watched the ceremony on TV and saw Beck accept his award. In his usual fashion, he made a joke about the fact that he was receiving an award for playing with the Yardbirds, when in fact he was kicked out of the band.
The Yardbirds: inducted in 1992 | The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and Museum

i would also add that the final line of your post above is apparently a violation of the Rules of the Forum as it appears you are making personal remarks about me attempting to incite a personal argument and not about the subject at hand. I would request you refrain from posting such remarks in future.

Forum Rules: 
_[2] Please respect all opinions on all subjects. You may disagree with the post, but please allow everyone to express themselves. Do not attack the poster_

have a nice day.


----------



## amp boy

Page.
For Overall sound throughout Zeppelin.
Clapton really only hit me with his 60's work of Cream and the Bluesbreakers.
Beck is cool.......but that type of later innovation playing really isn't my thing.

I will say that i think Beck could kick both of them in a fight though.
hahahhaa........looks like a easy going yet tuff sob.


----------



## amp boy

oh wow............
it's gotten there...............
hahhahahaa............

someone looking a Wikipedia as truth.

Cobert Nation Rise up !!!!!!!!!
hahahhaaa......


----------



## Steadfastly

six-string said:


> Rock'n'Roll Hall of Fame website shows the Yardbirds (including Jeff Beck) were inducted in 1992.
> I actually watched the ceremony on TV and saw Beck accept his award. In his usual fashion, he made a joke about the fact that he was receiving an award for playing with the Yardbirds, when in fact he was kicked out of the band.
> The Yardbirds: inducted in 1992 | The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and Museum
> 
> i would also add that the final line of your post above is apparently a violation of the Rules of the Forum as it appears you are making personal remarks about me attempting to incite a personal argument and not about the subject at hand. I would request you refrain from posting such remarks in future.
> 
> Forum Rules:
> _[2] Please respect all opinions on all subjects. You may disagree with the post, but please allow everyone to express themselves. Do not attack the poster_
> 
> have a nice day.


My opinion is you might want to read your response to my original post and then re-read the rule you posted above. And, thanks, I had a great day. Regards, Flip.


----------



## six-string

FlipFlopFly said:


> My opinion is you might want to read your response to my original post and then re-read the rule you posted above. And, thanks, I had a great day. Regards, Flip.


Gee that's two classic passive/aggressive posts in a row from another angry anonymous forum member. textbook stuff.
Flame Warriors Home


----------



## Robert1950

Similar poll on The Gear Page. Results are different though.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=714031


----------



## psychotik

They all have something great to offer. I don't really like to say who's "best", etc. However, I did vote for Jeff Beck because I'm really digging him these days. I still have so much to learn from him. As a youth, it was easy to comp Page/Clapton whereas Beck has always been incredibly tasteful, delicate, patient, creative...


----------



## Solaceguitars

I love all 3 guitarists, but I have to say that beck is the one that impresses me most. Not because of his commercial successes, but his longevity and mastery over the instrument. 
I don't mean to take anything away from Page and Clapton, I dig them both, and Page is a GOD it's just that Beck never settles for sounding like a human being. He has acheived a comfort with his playing that exceeds rational thought.


----------



## Jaybo

I have to go with Clapton. They all have great stuff....and stuff I never want to hear again, but he was a huge influence on me at one point.


----------



## Vack

Jimmy Page, how intelligente he is composing, for example, stairways ... HE really created something new


----------



## zontar

Vack said:


> Jimmy Page, how intelligente he is composing, for example, stairways ... HE really created something new


Oops somehow I got a double post--even though I clicked on edit.


----------



## zontar

Vack said:


> Jimmy Page, how intelligente he is composing, for example, stairways ... HE really created something new


[video=youtube;czfI66yQUkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czfI66yQUkk[/video]


----------



## Bobby

Samsquantch said:


> Point being....?


it would have been an awesome band if they were? i mean,for about fifteen minutes,before Blackmore's ego engulfed everyone and a big fight broke out. jesus,they had problems with Beck,imagine what would have happened with Ritchie(who is one of my favourite players though)

anywho,to answer the actual question,i voted for Clapton. i was way more into Page because i just wanted Rock when i was younger,but then when i got into blues more Clapton just knocked me on my ass. his tone and touch were just ungodly in the bluesbreakers and cream particularly. i didnt hear Beck as much,just worked out that way. i realise now hes probably the most musical and accomplished of the 3,but Clapton influenced me most. 

but its all subjective anyway. and my dad is bigger then everyone else's,so there

Bobby

EDIT: i just realised this thread is 12 pages long:S lol, i was replying after someone on the third page had said that "blackmore,kossoff,allman and hendrix werent in the yardbirds",and Samsquantch said: "point being?".so that was the jumping off point for my stupid and humurous little intervention,just to not give the impression im talking to myself here,which i invariably am anyway


----------



## Petey D

Gotta go with Clapton, but his early (Bluesbreakers) stuff. I think he got progressively watered down as the years passed.


----------



## Robert1950

But when it came to performance as a *Yardbird*,... Beck was definitely Numero Uno.


----------



## Morkolo

I chose Clapton, he's always been my favorite of the three. Jeff Beck can handle a Strat like no other man I've seen but his style's just not for me. Jimmy Page comes in second but Clapton's number one for me. His tone except for in the 80's has always been phenomenal.


----------

